# So in what decade will Dish give us the new BBC HD coming in July



## phrelin

From the TV Talk area:


frederic1943 said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20090601bbca01
> 
> BBC Worldwide launches BBC AMERICA HD on July 20 with the high-definition simulcast of BBC AMERICA. BBC AMERICA HD kicks off with an extraordinary week of sci-fi U.S. premieres - the return of the channel's highest rated series, Torchwood, the latest Doctor Who special, Planet of the Dead, the BBC AMERICA co-production, Being Human and the thrilling season finale of Primeval, Season 3.


----------



## phrelin

I just sent an email to the Dish administrative offices as follows:


> The Channel 101 HD programming is...nice. But BBCA has announced it's going HD in July. The question is will those of us who have been paying for years for Silver Classic with HD be seeing it? It is going to be interesting to see if while you are basically giving away HD to new TurboHD Bronze subscribers, you are going to be aware enough to want to please long term customers. I don't need a response, as I'll know on July 20 just how on top of HD programming Dish is.


I will, of course, bring this thread back up again July 20.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Man. The new Torchwood is going to be awesome.


----------



## Minivintage

I really would like to see Dish add BBC America HD as soon as it is available--I love Torchwood and Dr Who (new episode shot in HD also premiering in July) and there are some new addiitional HD shows debuting on BBC America end of July as well.

BBC America is about the only channel I am still watching in Standard Definition and the difference on my TV is so glaring.

What is the e-mail for Dish administrative offices?


----------



## phrelin

Minivintage said:


> I really would like to see Dish add BBC America HD as soon as it is available--I love Torchwood and Dr Who (new episode shot in HD also premiering in July) and there are some new addiitional HD shows debuting on BBC America end of July as well.
> 
> BBC America is about the only channel I am still watching in Standard Definition and the difference on my TV is so glaring.
> 
> What is the e-mail for Dish administrative offices?


It's [email protected]. Of course, the administrative offices may be in a bit of confusion right at the moment. See TiVo vs EchoStar: Echostar found to be in Contempt.


----------



## space86

Maybe if the 2010's are called soon?


----------



## space86

Would Dish ever be able to carry the BBC that is broadcast in the UK?


----------



## inazsully

HDNET carries Torchwood in HD the same week it shows on BBC. Dr. Who would be sweet though.


----------



## nmetro

space86 said:


> Would Dish ever be able to carry the BBC that is broadcast in the UK?


No. For the same reason why DISH cannot carry the Canadian networks; copyright infringement. Many brodcast and cable network have exclusive control over the airing of their programs. Because many cable networks are now owned by studios and broadcast conglomerates, they pretty much control delivery of English language programming. For example, Seven Network in Australia will show the NBC Today show. If DISH wanted to carry Seven Network, then the local NBC affiliates would cry foul that Seven Network is competing against them, because they are running the Today show (even though in this example the Today Show would air at about 3:00 PM in the Eastern Time Zone). Another example, much of what is on Canadian networks is also on American networks. While, the BBC offers a great deal of original exclusive British programming, there are a few America shows being broadcast; more so on ITN, Channel 4 and Channel 5; again the American network affiliates/cable networks (and their corporate conglomerates) have the final say.

I saw this on on Canadian DBS provider's site last week. They offer TCM (Turner Classic Movies). Howver, a small note on their site said that some movies aired in the United States cannot air in Canada due to restrictions). One can presume that the restrictions are based here in the United States or in Canada. TCM (aka TCM2) broadcasts to Europe and parts of Asia and their programming is vastly different from TCM here in the United States; including that they air commercials during movies.

So, this is a long answer to your question. But the true short answer can be summed up with: protectionism and ratings. The National Association of broadcasters is a very powerful group, as are the owners of broadcast and cable stations. So, BBC America is the result of getting BBC programming to the United States which would be acceptable to corporate interests. In a capitalist society competition is good, unless it affects your ratings.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

inazsully said:


> HDNET carries Torchwood in HD the same week it shows on BBC. Dr. Who would be sweet though.


I thought we had heard HDNet let their contract expire. HDNet had contracted to air Series 1 and Series 2 of Torchwood... and aired those seasons several times... but it has been a while since I've seen Torchwood on HDNet.


----------



## Minivintage

>>TiVo vs EchoStar: Echostar found to be in Contempt.

Well, that certainly made for some interesting reading!

I definitely will wait to e-mail the administrative offices; thanks for the e-mail in any case.


----------



## RollTide1017

I hope the add BBCA HD before Dr. Who comes back next year. Please don't let me down DISH.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> It's [email protected]. Of course, the administrative offices may be in a bit of confusion right at the moment. See TiVo vs EchoStar: Echostar found to be in Contempt.


E-mail Discovery Networks. They own BBC America.


----------



## dennispap

Paul Secic said:


> E-mail Discovery Networks. They own BBC America.


http://www.bbcamerica.com/viewer_relations.jsp


----------



## phrelin

Since I have company coming tomorrow, I thought I'd ask now. BBCHD will be coming in a month. Anyone heard anything about whether Dish Network will be offering it?


----------



## homeskillet

The good news is Dish has a pretty good relationship with Discovery Networks, so that is a major plus in getting BBC America HD on Dish.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Since I have company coming tomorrow, I thought I'd ask now. BBCHD will be coming in a month. Anyone heard anything about whether Dish Network will be offering it?


WOW! That's great. I'm excited.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Hope they get it ASAP after it launches. BBC America is one of the last channels I really want in HD, although with Primeval's CGI being a bit lackluster at times it may be horribly bad in HD. Can't wait for Top Gear in HD though.


----------



## NeonJediKnight

I haven't benn in here for a while. I was wondering about BBC America HD too. I was a show on there a while back and there was a screen that had a BBC America HD during a plug for another show. Like it matters... I never watched anything on that network except for Kitchen Nightmares, F Word, and more recently, Hotel Inspector. And I've already seen every episode of F Word like a million times. There was only a handful of episodes of that show that were produced and after watching it every weekday for two or three months I've seen them all. The same thing with Kitchen Nightmares. I'm not sure about Hotel Inspector though.


----------



## nataraj

I'm sure we will get it in the next decade (2010 to 2019).

But what I'd be interested in is BBC International News - Dish has news channels from every region/language/country ... except BBC. Hmmmm ....


----------



## Paul Secic

nataraj said:


> I'm sure we will get it in the next decade (2010 to 2019).
> 
> But what I'd be interested in is BBC International News - Dish has news channels from every region/language/country ... except BBC. Hmmmm ....


BBC WORLD has been on some U.S. cable systems since 2006 according to Sam Rubin. Please E-mail Discovery to request it!


----------



## davethestalker

Top Gear in HD is amazing. Too bad BBC America is a series behind. Series 13 started last Sunday and can be found if you know where to look.


----------



## RasputinAXP

davethestalker said:


> Top Gear in HD is amazing. Too bad BBC America is a series behind. Series 13 started last Sunday and can be found if you know where to look.


Easily the best show on British TV. Clarkson's
zingers are second to none. I still haven't watched
the Polar Special (DUI and all) that they got into some
very hot water over but I suppose it's water under the bridge
. Hammond and May are definitely great, too, though
it seems that Hammond gets a better choice of cars
to play with since he's so much smaller than the other two.

The faux Stig reveal was a lot of fun.


----------



## articos

RE: a couple posts in the thread above, BBC America is not owned by Discovery, they're a subsidiary of BBC Worldwide Americas, which is a wholly owned BBC subsidiary (actually of BBC Worldwide, which is a sub of BBC). BBC Worldwide was set up in part to service out-of-home-market sales for UK content produced by the BBC. BBC Worldwide contracts with Discovery Networks to provide distribution services (and ad sales until last year) for BBC America and BBC World networks in the Americas. They have a similar agreement with Cox to distribute The Travel Channel after they sold TC in 2007.

BBC proper is not allowed to fund channels outside the UK, so BBC America has to be funded on its own, which is why they have an ad-supported model. BBC America both acquires content to broadcast in the US as well as co-produces content specifically for the US market - that's why some of their programming originates not only on BBC, but also ITV and Channel 4 in the UK.

HDNet and SyFy didn't drop Dr. Who or Torchwood, they weren't offered the new seasons - BBC America is trying to become a larger player in the US with the transition to BBCA HD, and they're keeping more of their best content for their own channel.

They are doing a big ad push for the HD changeover, now that more of the original programming they are bringing over is produced in HD - they specifically scheduled the entire week of high profile HD shows July 20th in order to raise awareness and try to get providers to sign on from the start. Incidentally, the Torchwood miniseries for that week is garnering some of the best acclaim of any tv show of the summer - it's supposed to be really good. Don't know if Dish will sign on from the first day or not - I hope they will. BBCA has been working for for a long time to get this channel up and running - it doesn't hurt that Discovery has a good relationship with Dish, but they don't have the final say in this matter. I'm sure we'll find out shortly, though.


----------



## phrelin

Yeah right, we'll find out in 20 days. That's what I said in my email to [email protected] No response needed as I'll know whether they're going to spring for BBCA HD on July 20. And if not, I can watch my local Bay Area MyNetwork affiliate in HD....and be quietly screaming why??????


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The way BBC America has been promoting their HD launch, I really do hope Dish is able to launch with them. It is a Monday launch, though, and while Dish has launched on pretty much every day of the week in the past... in order to make a Monday launch, the channel would have to be available for at least some testing/uplink the previous week I'd think.

I really hope we get this. There's a lot of good stuff on BBC America, and I particularly am looking forward to Torchwood and the next new Dr Who special they will be airing in HD that week.


----------



## articos

The HD channel feed should be avail from Discovery's T&TC the week before for testing, but we'll have to watch to see if Dish picks it up and starts testing the week before or not. From what I know, they will be carrying the HD channel, just don't know an exact start date for channel availability.

Top Gear will be upconverted from 576i / 16:9, as the show is still not yet filmed in HD format. Should still look really good. The 2007 Polar Special is the only 1080i TG so far, due to budget issues, supposedly.

Doctor Who, Torchwood, Primeval, Robin Hood, Jonathan Ross, Graham Norton (I believe), Antiques Roadshow, and Skins are native HD.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Hopefully if we do get it soon we actually get it, the last 2 or 3 have been in red and taken a service call to finally come up on mine.


----------



## RasputinAXP

articos said:


> Doctor Who, Torchwood, Primeval, Robin Hood, Jonathan Ross, Graham Norton (I believe), Antiques Roadshow, and Skins are native HD.


Only Doctor Who episodes subsequent to the recent episode "Planet of the Dead" are HD; they didn't want to redo the interior of the TARDIS...


----------



## articos

RasputinAXP said:


> Only Doctor Who episodes subsequent to the recent episode "Planet of the Dead" are HD; they didn't want to redo the interior of the TARDIS...


hehe...I meant BBC/ITV/Ch4 shows currently filming or going forward, not reruns. The UK is just this year starting to film a lot of their production in HD.


----------



## DustoMan

articos said:


> Top Gear will be upconverted from 576i / 16:9, as the show is still not yet filmed in HD format. Should still look really good. The 2007 Polar Special is the only 1080i TG so far, due to budget issues, supposedly.


Budget issues and that fact that Jeremy absolutely hated using the HD equipment available at the time. It was very large and cumbersome. I really hope using the smaller HD cameras of today, they can replicate the same stunning photography they accomplished with the old stuff.

I watch Top Gear on iTunes now to get the uncut full widescreen episodes and the quality isn't bad, but it could be better.


----------



## DustoMan

Stewart Vernon said:


> The way BBC America has been promoting their HD launch, I really do hope Dish is able to launch with them. It is a Monday launch, though, and while Dish has launched on pretty much every day of the week in the past... in order to make a Monday launch, the channel would have to be available for at least some testing/uplink the previous week I'd think.


No kidding, there are commercials about it every break now and the BBC America bug down in the corner has an HD symbol next to it. Epic fail if DISH doesn't pick this up on time.


----------



## garcher

Well, I sent an email to dish (using the contact tab on their web site). I just got the following back -- if they have plans they don't tell their support staff before the fact. The last two paragraphs read as boilerplate.

Dear Mr. Archer, 
Thank you for your e-mail. We understand your concern. Specific information regarding your request for BBC America in HD is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.
We realize that in today's competitive world you have a choice in services. We thank you for your continued support, and your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.
DISH Network is committed to providing world class customer service to our customers. In an effort to continually improve our services, we ask that you take time to complete this short survey to let us know how we are doing. We appreciate your time in evaluating our performance.
Click on the link below to start the survey:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/data/services/csat/survey.aspx

Sincerely,
Ilyne A. FIF
TID:OR-Chrysler
Dish Network eCare


----------



## articos

DustoMan said:


> Budget issues and that fact that Jeremy absolutely hated using the HD equipment available at the time. It was very large and cumbersome. I really hope using the smaller HD cameras of today, they can replicate the same stunning photography they accomplished with the old stuff.
> 
> I watch Top Gear on iTunes now to get the uncut full widescreen episodes and the quality isn't bad, but it could be better.


Right now, it's more budget than anything else with all of BBC shows. They have been testing various Sony and Pani HD cameras for a while now - same equipment we use here in the states regularly, which produce top notch images. My guess is next season, or the season after will have Top Gear going HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

articos said:


> RE: a couple posts in the thread above, BBC America is not owned by Discovery, they're a subsidiary of BBC Worldwide Americas, which is a wholly owned BBC subsidiary (actually of BBC Worldwide, which is a sub of BBC). BBC Worldwide was set up in part to service out-of-home-market sales for UK content produced by the BBC. BBC Worldwide contracts with Discovery Networks to provide distribution services (and ad sales until last year) for BBC America and BBC World networks in the Americas. They have a similar agreement with Cox to distribute The Travel Channel after they sold TC in 2007.
> 
> BBC proper is not allowed to fund channels outside the UK, so BBC America has to be funded on its own, which is why they have an ad-supported model. BBC America both acquires content to broadcast in the US as well as co-produces content specifically for the US market - that's why some of their programming originates not only on BBC, but also ITV and Channel 4 in the UK.
> 
> HDNet and SyFy didn't drop Dr. Who or Torchwood, they weren't offered the new seasons - BBC America is trying to become a larger player in the US with the transition to BBCA HD, and they're keeping more of their best content for their own channel.
> 
> They are doing a big ad push for the HD changeover, now that more of the original programming they are bringing over is produced in HD - they specifically scheduled the entire week of high profile HD shows July 20th in order to raise awareness and try to get providers to sign on from the start. Incidentally, the Torchwood miniseries for that week is garnering some of the best acclaim of any tv show of the summer - it's supposed to be really good. Don't know if Dish will sign on from the first day or not - I hope they will. BBCA has been working for for a long time to get this channel up and running - it doesn't hurt that Discovery has a good relationship with Dish, but they don't have the final say in this matter. I'm sure we'll find out shortly, though.


No wonder I couldn't find BBC America on Discov's site.


----------



## normang

RasputinAXP said:


> Only Doctor Who episodes subsequent to the recent episode "Planet of the Dead" are HD; they didn't want to redo the interior of the TARDIS...


Out of curiosity, where did you find that future episodes of Doctor Who will be HD? Which I think based on your statement, would be the next special, The Waters of Mars" if I recall correctly. And what did the interior of the Tardis have to do with a decision to go HD or not?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

normang said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you find that future episodes of Doctor Who will be HD? Which I think based on your statement, would be the next special, The Waters of Mars" if I recall correctly. And what did the interior of the Tardis have to do with a decision to go HD or not?


"Planet of the Dead" is the first Doctor Who shot in HD. That one already aired in the UK, but will be premiering in the US on BBC America (in HD) on July 25th.

I'm pretty sure it was announced on the BBC site (the UK BBC site) that as of "Planet of the Dead" Doctor Who would be in HD from now on... that means the rest of this year's specials and the next series in 2010 and beyond.

As I understood it, budgetary reasons were part of why they didn't go HD when the new Doctor Who started back in 2005... basically, all your props and sets have to be better designed. The tardis has notoriously looked kinda crappy in real-life and actors have joked about people having to stand behind it to hold it up when they opened doors... so all the little flaws inside and out would be much more obvious in HD.

I don't think those were the only reasons they didn't go HD until now though.


----------



## articos

Stewart Vernon said:


> "Planet of the Dead" is the first Doctor Who shot in HD. That one already aired in the UK, but will be premiering in the US on BBC America (in HD) on July 25th.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was announced on the BBC site (the UK BBC site) that as of "Planet of the Dead" Doctor Who would be in HD from now on... that means the rest of this year's specials and the next series in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> As I understood it, budgetary reasons were part of why they didn't go HD when the new Doctor Who started back in 2005... basically, all your props and sets have to be better designed. The tardis has notoriously looked kinda crappy in real-life and actors have joked about people having to stand behind it to hold it up when they opened doors... so all the little flaws inside and out would be much more obvious in HD.
> 
> I don't think those were the only reasons they didn't go HD until now though.


Right. Doctor Who finished the last production cycle in 2007/2008. The budget for that cycle was based on the series prior, which was budgeted in SD (since 2005). Not only does an HD budget include new camera equipment, in this case, it needed to include new sets/set dressing/make-up, etc. The Tardis interior set didn't look good at all during the HD camera tests, which added to the existing running jokes about how poor a set it was. The 2009 series is actually an off-year, meaning they're only doing 4 specials - one which has run in the UK already and is about to air here, as Stewart said, and the rest coming up towards the holidays. Since they're only doing 4 shows this year, and it's a very popular show, the cost benefit is worth the upgrade, esp with only having to budget for 4 episodes, as opposed to a full season. They moved to HD as of 2008's production cycle, for air this year. Further episodes starting in 2010 (series 5) will be filmed in HD.

Separately, for David Tennant fans, there's talk of a deal in the works where although Matt Smith is taking over as the tv Doctor Who for Series 5 in HD, David may continue on as the Doctor in a feature role on-screen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I also forgot to mention that perhaps they gain something by making the switch now with these specials in an off-year... and then at least some of the sets (specifically the new Tardis sets) can already be built this year for use next season.



articos said:


> Separately, for David Tennant fans, there's talk of a deal in the works where although Matt Smith is taking over as the tv Doctor Who for Series 5 in HD, David may continue on as the Doctor in a feature role on-screen.


I hadn't heard that... but I wonder if that is in any way related to the rumor that Tennant was going to have a role on an episode or two of the Sarah Jane Advs next season. I had thought that would occur prior to his regen. but perhaps it doesn't have to if he has some "further untold adventures" or something post regen.


----------



## Backup Brain

In any event, is it still going to be the case that BBC America will be cutting _Doctor Who_ and _Torchwood_ episodes so that they can insert commercials and still keep them in an hour slot? In the past, I've seen clips of scenes from both series that appeared in the UK but not in the US (because at the time, SciFi was cutting them shorter).

Just wondering if BBCA will be continuing that practice or if we'll get the episodes uncut. If the former, I'll continue to find "other means" to watch those series.


----------



## phrelin

The impression I'm getting around the web is that they're going to be running the "Torchwood" miniseries extra long, meaning it gives them space for more commercials. But who knows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The Doctor Who specials and this year's Torchwood are supposed to be in the 58 minute range I believe.

BBC America (and SciFi used to do this for the Who specials in the past) has blocked out 75 minute airtime spots for these longer shows.

However, given typical US commercial times that looks to me like they'll still have to cut 3-4 minutes out of each episode to make the slot. Some can be gained with credit omissions/overlaps at the end of the shows... but still they likely will have to snip a little.


----------



## Backup Brain

Looking at the BBCA schedule grid, it appears that they will be running a 75-minute version of each episode of _Torchwood: Children of Earth_, followed by a 15 minute _Torchwood: Inside Look_ program, followed by 30 minutes of _BBC World News America_.

Then it appears that that's followed by a _60 minute_ version of the _Torchwood: Children of Earth_ episode, then the cycle repeats for the West Coast with the exception of World News.

I think that for now I'll just set up a Dish Pass that grabs anything named Torchwood. When all this shows up in the Dish program guide, i can always set the 60 minute versions to skip.


----------



## articos

Backup Brain said:


> Looking at the BBCA schedule grid, it appears that they will be running a 75-minute version of each episode of _Torchwood: Children of Earth_, followed by a 15 minute _Torchwood: Inside Look_ program, followed by 30 minutes of _BBC World News America_.
> 
> Then it appears that that's followed by a _60 minute_ version of the _Torchwood: Children of Earth_ episode, then the cycle repeats for the West Coast with the exception of World News.
> 
> I think that for now I'll just set up a Dish Pass that grabs anything named Torchwood. When all this shows up in the Dish program guide, i can always set the 60 minute versions to skip.


The Children of Earth episodes in their original form run 60 mins. I believe the 75 minute slots on the initial air night are unedited, with the exception of minimal cuts for content to meet US standards and practices. I'm assuming the 60 minute replays have been trimmed. Go for the 75 minute versions.


----------



## articos

Stewart Vernon said:


> I also forgot to mention that perhaps they gain something by making the switch now with these specials in an off-year... and then at least some of the sets (specifically the new Tardis sets) can already be built this year for use next season.
> 
> I hadn't heard that... but I wonder if that is in any way related to the rumor that Tennant was going to have a role on an episode or two of the Sarah Jane Advs next season. I had thought that would occur prior to his regen. but perhaps it doesn't have to if he has some "further untold adventures" or something post regen.


Don't know on the SJA - should have an announcement on the movie (and probably more, including SJA) in about 3 weeks - Russell and David are scheduled to discuss in San Diego at Comic Con. He should also have preliminary numbers there on how DW/Torchwood did on the initial BBCA HD airings.


----------



## phrelin

articos said:


> ...with the exception of minimal cuts for content to meet US standards and practices.


I am still baffled by this. They are a cable channel. Many shows are rather gross. What on Earth is in these shows that has be be cut out to protect my sensibilities?


----------



## articos

phrelin said:


> I am still baffled by this. They are a cable channel. Many shows are rather gross. What on Earth is in these shows that has be be cut out to protect my sensibilities?


In Torchwood's case, and a lot of other UK shows, nudity. Cable doesn't have the restrictions of broadcast networks, but as they're still mostly owned by media conglomerates, they still err on the side of not riling viewers who may be easily offended. That doesn't apply to pay cable, obviously, and the standards are definitely loosening, as evidenced by shows such as Nip/Tuck on basic cable, but still, the programming from across the pond is much looser with anatomy and language and situations. On the other hand, we're somewhat looser with violence. Language, they usually don't trim unless it's something that's easily cut and is maybe a string of profanity, and usually that's only to make a program fit a timeslot. It's easier to just blank the audio. Sometimes, they'll also edit for sex scenes, too, if it contains nudity, again, esp if it helps fit a timeslot. Not sure about the particulars of CoE.


----------



## rasheed

nataraj said:


> I'm sure we will get it in the next decade (2010 to 2019).
> 
> But what I'd be interested in is BBC International News - Dish has news channels from every region/language/country ... except BBC. Hmmmm ....


I got really disappointed at Dish when they added BBC News in Arabic (for international customers) before considering BBC World or other more wide appeal channels.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/channel.aspx?channel=53137

Of course, revenue is king and the international is a big money maker...

Rasheed


----------



## DustoMan

Stewart Vernon said:


> The Doctor Who specials and this year's Torchwood are supposed to be in the 58 minute range I believe.
> 
> BBC America (and SciFi used to do this for the Who specials in the past) has blocked out 75 minute airtime spots for these longer shows.
> 
> However, given typical US commercial times that looks to me like they'll still have to cut 3-4 minutes out of each episode to make the slot. Some can be gained with credit omissions/overlaps at the end of the shows... but still they likely will have to snip a little.


It seems more then 3-4 minutes. I've been watching the last two series of Top Gear on iTunes because BBC America would cut out entire segments. That show is television genius I tell you. I don't want to miss a second.


----------



## articos

DustoMan said:


> It seems more then 3-4 minutes. I've been watching the last two series of Top Gear on iTunes because BBC America would cut out entire segments. That show is television genius I tell you. I don't want to miss a second.


I think he was saying BBCA'd have to shave 3-4 mins even off the 75 min slot, not the 60 min slot TG normally airs in.

Top Gear is specifically recut for the American airing - they take specific segments and create the US show, as opposed to just cutting the UK show for time. It is done to make it match our timeslots, but it's looked at differently than just trimming here and there. That's one of the reasons TG has a US website that's different from the UK site - not only are we on a different cycle, but even if we were near the same airings, the show would be different in certain cases.


----------



## inazsully

WOW, no new replies since 7-9. So, has anybody heard anymore about if we will be getting BBC HD? All this talk about how long Torchwood will run is great, if we get it in HD. If not, I don't care to watch it.


----------



## RasputinAXP

This is why I er...obtained advance copies in 720p H.264 last week.


----------



## articos

inazsully said:


> WOW, no new replies since 7-9. So, has anybody heard anymore about if we will be getting BBC HD? All this talk about how long Torchwood will run is great, if we get it in HD. If not, I don't care to watch it.


Still no confirmation from anyone on whether Dish is getting it in time. BBCA has confirmed the 75 min versions are the unedited (except for minor content edits) versions as shown in the UK.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I guess we will see when we see... Probably won't know until the last possible minute either way.


----------



## articos

Scott over on The Other Site has posted that BBCA HD is up in testing mode as of yesterday, and looks very good. No confirmed date for it to be available to subs, but this is a good sign.


----------



## BJK

articos said:


> Scott over on The Other Site has posted that BBCA HD is up in testing mode as of yesterday, and looks very good. No confirmed date for it to be available to subs, but this is a good sign.


That's what I've been looking for. A very good sign.

BJK


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> I guess we will see when we see... Probably won't know until the last possible minute either way.


Perhaps the next Charlie chat in September will shed light.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Paul Secic said:


> Perhaps the next Charlie chat in September will shed light.


That is simultaneously hilarious and scary!


----------



## phrelin

articos said:


> Scott over on The Other Site has posted that BBCA HD is up in testing mode as of yesterday, and looks very good. No confirmed date for it to be available to subs, but this is a good sign.


This is a good sign. Very optimistic. Like it will be on as of Monday.


Paul Secic said:


> Perhaps the next Charlie chat in September will shed light.


This is how I tend to think about it, very pessimistic.:sure:


----------



## Dave

BBCA is advertising that there HD is already up and broadcasting to the public. Now it is up to the provider to supply it to you. Tommorrow is the 
20th so lets just wait and see. They could even add it on to the Platinum package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dave said:


> BBCA is advertising that there HD is already up and broadcasting to the public. Now it is up to the provider to supply it to you. Tommorrow is the
> 20th so lets just wait and see. They could even add it on to the Platinum package.


Those adverts are a little misleading... BBCAmerica has been advertising for at least a month now that they officially launch their HD channel tomorrow (7/20)... I suspect this really means they have been testing a feed for at least a week now... but the question is with whom have they been testing, and will Dish pick them up at tomorrow's official launch date? Or have a delay like they did recently of about a week from MSNBCHD's launch? Or will Dish pick it up sometime later with another wave of who knows what else?

Tomorrow will be our first chance to find out... most likely in the early-to-mid afternoon.

Although... I'm pretty sure I remember way back when TNTHD first launched, it was on a Thursday evening... and I think it went live on Dish that day around 8pm just in time for TNTHD's first broadcast (an NBA playoff game).


----------



## tnsprin

Stewart Vernon said:


> Those adverts are a little misleading... BBCAmerica has been advertising for at least a month now that they officially launch their HD channel tomorrow (7/20)... I suspect this really means they have been testing a feed for at least a week now... but the question is with whom have they been testing, and will Dish pick them up at tomorrow's official launch date? Or have a delay like they did recently of about a week from MSNBCHD's launch? Or will Dish pick it up sometime later with another wave of who knows what else?
> 
> Tomorrow will be our first chance to find out... most likely in the early-to-mid afternoon.
> 
> Although... I'm pretty sure I remember way back when TNTHD first launched, it was on a Thursday evening... and I think it went live on Dish that day around 8pm just in time for TNTHD's first broadcast (an NBA playoff game).


With QVC-HD and ID-HD most likely.


----------



## phrelin

OK, today is the day, before 8 pm EDT.

Cranking up HD on Thursday after the first three parts of "Torchwood: Children of Earth" have run would be almost as dumb...oh, that's right, that was Dish Network....


----------



## Paul Secic

Dave said:


> BBCA is advertising that there HD is already up and broadcasting to the public. Now it is up to the provider to supply it to you. Tommorrow is the
> 20th so lets just wait and see. They could even add it on to the Platinum package.


BBCA is in SD & in some classic packs so it won't be in Platinum. unless marketing is cluless.


----------



## FarmerBob

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you... 
You have been connected to (03) Valerie K.. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* Your patience is greatly appreciated. 
*ME:* No Problem. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I am sorry to inform you that we do not have any information as of now. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I'll forward your request to the concern department. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* You can always send us your feedback and customer service issues to [email protected]. 
*ME**:* O. BBCA has been advertising the 20th until late last week, then they said they were HD live at the end of the week. They are starting new seasons tonight. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* What else can I assist you with? 
*ME**:* I guess nothing. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I am sorry for that. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* As you have been a wonderful customer of Dish Network for a long time, I will pass on your feedback to the concerned department on your behalf. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* Our web site will be updated as and when this channel is added. I apologize for the inconvenience this may cause. 
*ME**:* Thank you. But a lot of people are going to be very disappointed. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I understand your concern. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I totally agree with you. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* I have forwarded your request. 
*ME**:* Thank you. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* You're very welcome. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* Is there something else I can assist you with today? 
*ME**:* No. I think that takes care of it. Thank you. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* We appreciate your co-operation and understanding in this regard. 
*(03) Valerie K.:* Since you have indicated that there is nothing more that I can assist you with, I will now be ending this chat session. Thank you for being a DISH Network customer, have a great day. 
Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window. 
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


----------



## phrelin

Your patience is greatly appreciated. My impatience on the other hand....:nono2:


----------



## levibluewa

Just curious...has anyone ever learned anything from a CSR that WE didn't know 1st from reading this forum???


----------



## Flasshe

FYI, there's a thread about this on the BBC America website forum:

http://discussions.bbcamerica.com/jiveforums/thread.jspa?threadID=13098&tstart=0

Apparently no carrier is carrying BBC America HD today, so everyone is in the same boat. What good does it do to heavily promote the launch week of your HD channel if you don't have agreements in place for anyone to actually show it?


----------



## normang

Just because a channel says its offering an HD version of its SD Channel on a specific date is meaningless. Unless their ad said that it would be broadcasting in HD on specific broadcast provider(s), whether it be satellite or cable, its doubly meaningless. 

BBCA's HD channel is nowhere unless they specifically can state, and is shown to be live on any service, or that services website or press release.. And so far I don't see any news or information that any place in the USA is carrying BBCA HD.


----------



## dbsEATR

I just called DishNet twice and confirmed that they

do not have BBCA available in HD and
have no information regarding when BBCA will be available in HD.
That means never.

Meanwhile there is a BBCA HD logo on the lower right of the screen on BBCA, shown in SD. Nice.

Can't wait to watch Torchwood: Children of Low-Def.


----------



## kucharsk

Still hoping (yeah, I know, Satan on skates first) for AMC HD before season 3 of _Mad Men_ starts in August


----------



## GrumpyBear

"Never" is a very longtime. 
Today is when BBCA is able to do HD. They haven't said who carries BBC HD, or if anybody is currently caring BBCA HD.


----------



## coldsteel

And *no* carrier in the USA is carrying it yet, so don't go getting your panties twisted in a bunch just yet.....


----------



## nmetro

Of course, DISH may "center cut" BBCA like they do with local TV stations not in HD. Or better yet, do "stretch-o-vision" on HD chnnels which show programs in 3x4 format. And in some cases, do "center cut" and "stretch-o-vision"; like they do on several of the Discovery networks. Finally, the could run "Enzyte", "Maxaderm" and "DISH Network" promo ads for all commercial breaks, on all their non-premium channels, well. Finally, you can call a CSR and complain, but they do not understand English.

Yes, there are things to complain about on DISH Network. But, look at the bright side, chances are if you had cable you would not get BBCA at all.


----------



## phrelin

Maybe they'll rerun "Torchwood: Children of Earth" in 2011. That would be in the next decade which sort of goes along with the title I gave this thread.


----------



## DustoMan

Wow... it's like BBC America threw a party and nobody showed up... that's kinda... sad.:eek2:


----------



## articos

DustoMan said:


> Wow... it's like BBC America threw a party and nobody showed up... that's kinda... sad.:eek2:


It is, isn't it? So now, since not today, possibly Weds, or Weds of the following two weeks, if Dish holds to previous launches.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Before people pile onto Dish for not launching this today... it is worth noting (as others have already stated) that no one else has picked this channel up.

"If a tree falls in the forest..." comes to mind 

Unless and until someone else picks up BBCAmerica HD, I'll be disappointed but I can't hardly get mad at Dish about it.

FYI... according to the schedule... BBCAmerica is going to run a new episode of Torchwood each night this week... then on Sunday they will re-run all 5 episodes back-to-back just before premiering a new Dr Who for the US audience.

So... still another chance, if Dish were to launch it this Wednesday, to catch up.

I'm not holding my breath of course since there's been no word from Dish... but at least there's a chance.


----------



## CoolGui

It would be awesome if they did launch it this week, but it seems like Dish tests feeds out for a long time before they go live. I wonder if BBC has had the feed available, just didn't allow them to go live with it yet.

Anyway, I'll probably have to switch off my Turbo package to get it.


----------



## articos

CoolGui said:


> It would be awesome if they did launch it this week, but it seems like Dish tests feeds out for a long time before they go live. I wonder if BBC has had the feed available, just didn't allow them to go live with it yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably have to switch off my Turbo package to get it.


The HD uplink is available, and carriers with finalized agreements were free to make the feed available to subs as of today. The hold up (in general, not necessarily pertaining to Dish) seems to be carriage agreement finalization or carriers just not able/wanting to get it out to subs on the original timetable BBCA wanted.

FYI: BBC America's statement on the (missed) launch date is here:

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/373/hd.jsp

I strongly suspect BBCA will re-air both Torchwood:COE and Doctor Who in their full versions as soon as the HD feed is more prevalent in the wild.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> I just sent an email to the Dish administrative offices as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> The Channel 101 HD programming is...nice. But BBCA has announced it's going HD in July. The question is will those of us who have been paying for years for Silver Classic with HD be seeing it? It is going to be interesting to see if while you are basically giving away HD to new TurboHD Bronze subscribers, you are going to be aware enough to want to please long term customers. I don't need a response, as I'll know on July 20 just how on top of HD programming Dish is.
> 
> 
> 
> I will, of course, bring this thread back up again July 20.
Click to expand...

I tried, but perhaps my email was just too dripping with sarcasm. Or maybe my emails don't matter? After all, I'm just a 20+ year customer of Echostar (starting with C-band).


----------



## olguy

I see the rumor dude on the other site, who claims 87% accuracy by the way is now saying August 1st.


----------



## l8er

olguy said:


> .... is now saying August 1st.


 A day late and a dollar short for the HD premieres.


----------



## GrumpyBear

l8er said:


> A day late and a dollar short for the HD premieres.


From BBC America's own site as of today *"We have a number of deals signed and in the pipeline, and are looking forward to letting you know our partners' HD launch plans."*
Looks like BBC America, missed timed there own HD Launch.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> From BBC America's own site as of today *"We have a number of deals signed and in the pipeline, and are looking forward to letting you know our partners' HD launch plans."*
> Looks like BBC America, missed timed there own HD Launch.


Yeah, I wondered when they announced a premier without announcing any cable or satellite partners. Guess someone thought it was a "we'll be ready in six weeks, come get us" world.

But I also thought it might occur to someone at Dish Network, "the leader in HD," that being able to announce that they were the only source of the HD premier of "Torchwood: Children of Earth" would be a good 4-week PR/marketing thing even if they would have had to include it in the Turbo Gold $29.99 offer until August 1 when they are restructuring packages.

I keep forgetting Dish doesn't recognize that in the end all they've got to sell to the general public is programming content even if you can record it on a better box.:nono:


----------



## Paul Secic

DustoMan said:


> Wow... it's like BBC America threw a party and nobody showed up... that's kinda... sad.:eek2:


BBCA is just advertising they're in HD. No provider has it. Could be months before we get it.


----------



## bigshew

Last nite they announced July 28 release of Torchwood: CoE on BD/DVD.
It would be funny if retailers said "We appreciate your interest, but have no details at this time." :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

As much as I've also griped from time to time about not having channels I want (ESPNUHD comes to mind lately)... this just seems/feels more like a BBCAmerica fail to me.

The fact that they have no carriage agreements in place with anyone indicates they didn't allow enough negotiation time. What's the point of launching and saying "we launched" if no one is carrying your transmission?

IF BBCAmerica had carriage anywhere, even on just one cable market... then I'd shift the "blame" more to the doorstep of Dish... but it just looks more and more to me like BBCAmerica misjudged how quickly they could get carriage agreements in place.

I do agree Dish missed another chance to have a channel first/exclusive here, though... so on that front I can say Dish dropped a ball... not THE ball, but a ball anyway


----------



## FarmerBob

Yeh, I got a personally addressed eMail (big deal) also saying they are in the process of getting contracts in place, signed and whatnot. But I bet the process is probably not going the way BBCA wants it to. So what better way to push the signees over the edge without actually touching them. Use the viewers. We did it. We, the viewers, are the ones doing the pushing for BBCA with all our "inquiries" to DISH (or insert your particular provider here) and BBCA. That's paper that BBCA can take to the bank. I would bet what's left of Charlie's $18B that it's a corporate ploy by BBCA to move things along. It wouldn't be the first time nor the last that a TBC (Telecom & Broadcast Company) did/does this.

Although, BBCA is an American held corporation based in NY that licenses BBC content, I'm pretty sure that they know some Red Coat tactics.


----------



## RTCDude

DustoMan said:


> Wow... it's like BBC America threw a party and nobody showed up... that's kinda... sad.:eek2:


Don't you mean... BBC America threw a party and everybody showed up EXCEPT BBC America!


----------



## DrZ

BBCA admits it screwed the pooch on this one, but oddly they seem to think its a good thing

http://www.multichannel.com/article/316013-BBC_America_Says_HD_Launches_Will_Be_Announced_Soon.php


----------



## worldtrvlr

I called Dish customer service today and could not get a straight answer. The rep was basically clueless and told me it isn't available in HD, but that didh could get it in the future. Of course, they could get anything in the future, so that was of no help. Having dealt with the Executive Department previously, which is much better trained and helpful, I decided to give them a call. I got a very helpful executive rep on the phone who checked the upcoming channel launch list and BBCA HD is not on the list. However, he said he is going to fill out a request form because the more customers who request the channel, the more likely they are to carry it. You might want to give the Executive Department a call to make a request that they carry BBCA HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Why would any Customer Service Rep, have a firm answer on exactly when BBCA in HD will be available on Dish or any carrier? Contract and Carry agreements are still being worked on. After the contracts have been signed and BBCA can say WHO they have signed with, then start looking for more answers on a date. Currently BBCA in HD, HAS NO CARRIER, the did a launch without agreements in place.


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> Why would any Customer Service Rep, have a firm answer on exactly when BBCA in HD will be available on Dish or any carrier? Contract and Carry agreements are still being worked on. After the contracts have been signed and BBCA can say WHO they have signed with, then start looking for more answers on a date. Currently BBCA in HD, HAS NO CARRIER, the did a launch without agreements in place.


Bravo!


----------



## RasputinAXP

GrumpyBear said:


> Why would any Customer Service Rep, have a firm answer on exactly when BBCA in HD will be available on Dish or any carrier? Contract and Carry agreements are still being worked on. After the contracts have been signed and BBCA can say WHO they have signed with, then start looking for more answers on a date. Currently BBCA in HD, HAS NO CARRIER, the did a launch without agreements in place.


:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump:biggthump


----------



## GrumpyBear

Don't misunderstand. I am really looking forward to BBCA/HD, and will be annonyed if Dish isn't in the 1st wave. 
I just see NO reason to harrass CSR's about a Channel that is still vaporware, and will be vaporware, until they sign agreements with somebody.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> Don't misunderstand. I am really looking forward to BBCA/HD, and will be annonyed if Dish isn't in the 1st wave.
> I just see NO reason to harrass CSR's about a Channel that is still vaporware, and will be vaporware, until they sign agreements with somebody.


I agree, which means my guess to answer the thread title is "this decade." But I could be wrong.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Watching Primeval last night I noticed BBCA is now running a scroll telling people to contact their cable or satellite providers to get BBCA HD. It is starting to look like the typical war over money each side starts telling people to call the other side and complain.


----------



## BJK

Galaxie6411 said:


> Watching Primeval last night I noticed BBCA is now running a scroll telling people to contact their cable or satellite providers to get BBCA HD. * It is starting to look like the typical war over money each side starts telling people to call the other side and complain*.


Add that to the fact that Charlie doesn't like to carry "HD" channels unless they have a large percentage of HD content and it may be quite some time before we see BBCA HD on Dish.

BJK


----------



## Paul Secic

BJK said:


> Add that to the fact that Charlie doesn't like to carry "HD" channels unless they have a large percentage of HD content and it may be quite some time before we see BBCA HD on Dish.
> 
> BJK


Like I said above it might be months with Charles in charge..


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Galaxie6411 said:


> Watching Primeval last night I noticed BBCA is now running a scroll telling people to contact their cable or satellite providers to get BBCA HD. It is starting to look like the typical war over money each side starts telling people to call the other side and complain.


The problem, as I see it... BBC America spent the last month promoting their new HD launch and premiere week programming, WITHOUT having any carriage agreements signed and in place to launch on that date.

So... BBC America has pretty much blown their negotiating advantage through some poor management.

So even if Dish, DirecTV, and others are playing financial hardball like usual... BBC America backed themselves into a corner... because their channel will not be in as high of demand as it was this past Monday until perhaps next April or whenever the 2010 series of Doctor Who starts.

So the "better get it now" angle is pretty much gone... so the providers can wait for the best deal IF it is about money.

I'm not sure it isn't technical, though... since nobody is carrying it... it is entirely possible BBC America misjudged the amount of time needed to get the deals done and perhaps there has just now been time to deliver the signal and providers begin to test carrying it... in which case, there could be signed agreements in place but technically not possible until the technical stuff lines up.


----------



## phrelin

Yes, it pretty much seems BBCA blew it.

In retrospect, on June 1 they should have dropped a note to all the signal providers who carry BBCA in SD offering the HD at no additional cost if they got it up and running July 20, just adding HD to the current carriage agreement with the existing expiration date. Sometimes you have to offer a "loss leader" to sell your product.


----------



## John79605

Galaxie6411 said:


> Watching Primeval last night I noticed BBCA is now running a scroll telling people to contact their cable or satellite providers to get BBCA HD. It is starting to look like the typical war over money each side starts telling people to call the other side and complain.


I apologize for being off topic but I wondered if anybody else noticed Primeval finale was monaural. The bumps and promos and commercials were full stereo but the program had no stereo. I was watching at 7 central time.


----------



## tnsprin

BJK said:


> Add that to the fact that Charlie doesn't like to carry "HD" channels unless they have a large percentage of HD content and it may be quite some time before we see BBCA HD on Dish.
> 
> BJK


Ah.. Its already been uploaded. And its one of 3 channels probably to be added soon, even by Dish standards.

Launch on the first date that they are available in HD? Not Dish's style.


----------



## CoriBright

Any new news on BBCA-HD? Like when it might go live?


----------



## GrumpyBear

I don't know about you, but I have gone to the BBC America Website http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/373/hd.jsp and filled out the info. Hope the more Dish people the better, so they can forward it on. Still haven't seen any news from BBC America about anybody signing on yet. Really to bad.


----------



## MaxFan

nmetro said:


> Of course, DISH may "center cut" BBCA like they do with local TV stations not in HD. Or better yet, do "stretch-o-vision" on HD chnnels which show programs in 3x4 format. And in some cases, do "center cut" and "stretch-o-vision"; like they do on several of the Discovery networks. Finally, the could run "Enzyte", "Maxaderm" and "DISH Network" promo ads for all commercial breaks, on all their non-premium channels, well. Finally, you can call a CSR and complain, but they do not understand English.
> 
> Yes, there are things to complain about on DISH Network. But, look at the bright side, chances are if you had cable you would not get BBCA at all.


Or Directv "the HD leader lol"


----------



## RollTide1017

BJK said:


> Add that to the fact that Charlie doesn't like to carry "HD" channels unless they have a large percentage of HD content and it may be quite some time before we see BBCA HD on Dish.
> 
> BJK


Since when is that the case. BETJ doesn't air a darn thing in HD. Nick, CTN and plenty others show very little true HD content (or nowhere near a large percentage).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I would not bet money on it, but I swear I remember seeing one thing on BETJ in HD... but I couldn't tell you what it was, or even if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## catnapped

RollTide1017 said:


> Since when is that the case. BETJ doesn't air a darn thing in HD. Nick, CTN and plenty others show very little true HD content (or nowhere near a large percentage).


Pfft--he could take off 3/4 of the HD channels if that's his barometer.


----------



## henare

so what is BBC AMERICA on 879? is that just another location for the BBC AMERICA on 135?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Without checking (or having all the channels memorized) that's most likely just a mirror for another package.


----------



## nmetro

henare said:


> so what is BBC AMERICA on 879? is that just another location for the BBC AMERICA on 135?


Chances are channel 879 is part of DISH Latino, as the 800 channels numbers are pretty much dedicated to this package. There are several other channels that show up in the 100s and the 800s; though I am not receiving BBCA on 847, I do have DISXD, several Spanish networks and the Spanish Language version of CCTV (China Central Television) active in the 800s; the rest are in red.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would not bet money on it, but I swear I remember seeing one thing on BETJ in HD... but I couldn't tell you what it was, or even if I'm remembering correctly.


Then why did Dish put BETJ in Platinum?


----------



## Paul Secic

BBC America has signed a deal with TWC for HD in NYC. You can go to Multichannel news to read about it. No date was set.


----------



## CoriBright

Both Discovery ID HD and BBCA HD are owned by the Discovery Networks. Since Dish has the majority of their networks in HD, I'm hoping that soon the stragglers will be added. I'd personally like History International as well, it's the only one that I watch a lot of that's not yet available - AFAIK - anywhere in HD.


----------



## articos

BBCA HD is avail today for TWC NY.


----------



## hdaddikt

Yup, roll out BBCAHD is starting. Hopefully Dish will not be far behind.


----------



## hdaddikt

CoriBright said:


> Both Discovery ID HD and BBCA HD are owned by the Discovery Networks. Since Dish has the majority of their networks in HD, I'm hoping that soon the stragglers will be added. I'd personally like History International as well, it's the only one that I watch a lot of that's not yet available - AFAIK - anywhere in HD.


I looked at the Discovery Communications website and could find zero info on BBCA even in their International section under UK. I might have missed something.

http://corporate.discovery.com/


----------



## CoriBright

articos said:


> BBCA HD is avail today for TWC NY.


a) I'm not in NY. I've been there ONCE. It poured with rain for four days straight and I hated it.

b) There is NO cable service in my area at all. Not TW, not Comcast, not Cox. Nothing, nada, nil, It's SD OTA or satellite. We're on a repeater service. We're not likely to get HD OTA in the next decade.

c) This is a forum on DBS..... not cable.

d) I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Brandon428

I watching BBCA right now and the HD logo is teasing the hell out of me!


----------



## articos

hdaddikt said:


> I looked at the Discovery Communications website and could find zero info on BBCA even in their International section under UK. I might have missed something.
> 
> http://corporate.discovery.com/


BBCA is *not* owned by Discovery. BBCA is a subsidiary of BBC Worldwide Americas, owned by the BBC. There is a contractual deal in place for Discovery to provide distribution for BBCA, meaning the feed is provided to cable and satellite providers in North America via Discovery's Television & Technology Center in VA. Other than that, Discovery has no input as to the channel.

http://www.bbcamerica.com or http://www.bbcworldwide.com/channels.aspx

More info as to BBC America's HD feed will be posted here:

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/373/hd.jsp


----------



## articos

CoriBright said:


> a) I'm not in NY. I've been there ONCE. It poured with rain for four days straight and I hated it.
> 
> b) There is NO cable service in my area at all. Not TW, not Comcast, not Cox. Nothing, nada, nil, It's SD OTA or satellite. We're on a repeater service. We're not likely to get HD OTA in the next decade.
> 
> c) This is a forum on DBS..... not cable.
> 
> d) I'm patiently waiting.


Sorry to be off-topic, but I was answering Paul's post above, as the Multichannel News article didn't have a date for the start of the roll-out in it. Getting back on topic, Dish does have the channel up as a test channel, and I'd expect it to be in the next wave of national HD, whenever that occurs.

History International is an A&E channel, and is not yet available from A&E in HD. A&E provides A&E in HD and History in HD. Bio and Crime & Investigation Network are upconverted from the SD feed.


----------



## hdaddikt

articos said:


> BBCA is *not* owned by Discovery. BBCA is a subsidiary of BBC Worldwide Americas, owned by the BBC. There is a contractual deal in place for Discovery to provide distribution for BBCA, meaning the feed is provided to cable and satellite providers in North America via Discovery's Television & Technology Center in VA. Other than that, Discovery has no input as to the channel.


Ah..this is what I was looking for....

From bbca: "With Discovery Communications Inc (DCI) we deliver the international Animal Planet and People+Arts channels."

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Paul Secic

hdaddikt said:


> Yup, roll out BBCAHD is starting. Hopefully Dish will not be far behind.


Knowing Charlie it might be on next year. Let's hope not.


----------



## Paul Secic

hdaddikt said:


> I looked at the Discovery Communications website and could find zero info on BBCA even in their International section under UK. I might have missed something.
> 
> http://corporate.discovery.com/


Actually BBC America & BBC WORLD are owned by a subsideray of BBC in the U.S.


----------



## FarmerBob

Paul Secic said:


> Actually BBC America & BBC WORLD are owned by a subsideray of BBC in the U.S.


Based in New York. We've quarreled long distance many times. They seem to be American with the British attitude of "whatever whenever, Tea?".


----------



## Jokur

I read on multichannel about BBCA HD and it's first provider being TWC NY but the more interesting tidbit was a readers response that per a DirecTV CSR they were going to be carrying BBCA HD beginning Nov 20th. I'd be pretty content to have it by then.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't know about you, but I have gone to the BBC America Website http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/373/hd.jsp and filled out the info. Hope the more Dish people the better, so they can forward it on. Still haven't seen any news from BBC America about anybody signing on yet. Really to bad.


I'm moving to U-verse where they have BBC America HD & ESPNU HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Paul Secic said:


> I'm moving to U-verse where they have BBC America HD & ESPNU HD.


Didn't you leave Dish once already for U-Verse and comeback in the same month?


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> Didn't you leave Dish once already for U-Verse and comeback in the same month?


Oh SNAP...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Friendly reminder to try and keep this thread on the "Where's BBC America HD" topic and not each other..._

No other options for BBC America HD for me in my area... plus for as much as I love me some Dr Who, I can wait and buy the Blu rays next year easier than I could switch to another provider over just one channel.


----------



## Lostinspace

GrumpyBear said:


> Didn't you leave Dish once already for U-Verse and comeback in the same month?


Amazing silence to that question.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Please see the post directly above... This thread is not about the posters, it's about BBC America._


----------



## phrelin

From BBCA's web site:


> August 19, 2009 - Deal has been completed with Time Warner Cable to offer BBC AMERICA HD. Time Warner Cable New York City is first to roll it out. Available today Ch. 685.


----------



## Grandude

Dang it. I sure wish we could get it..........


----------



## inazsully

Doesn't somebody know somebody who knows somebody that can get the real skinny on the BBC HD delay from "E"? I hate missing Torchwood.


----------



## phrelin

inazsully said:


> Doesn't somebody know somebody who knows somebody that can get the real skinny on the BBC HD delay from "E"? I hate missing Torchwood.


Next time I have lunch with Charlie.... :sure:


----------



## dennispap

phrelin said:


> Next time I have lunch with Charlie.... :sure:


You'll be the one paying.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Adam Richey

I also saw that Investigation Discovery HD is now available. Over at the other forums, BBC America HD and Investigation Discovery HD are BOTH supposedly coming. Was supposed to be September, but I guess it's October now.


----------



## Grandude

phrelin said:


> Next time I have lunch with Charlie.... :sure:


:grin:

Hey phrelin, can you do me a favor. Tune to a local HD channel on any of your receivers and then go into the menu and select 6,1,1 for the point dish screen.
Do you get a signal reading. Should be pointing at Sat 119, Tr 7. I get no signal on all four of my receivers doing this even though I get the all the HD locals from Dish just fine.

I thought I'd ask you since we should be on the same satellite and spot beam.
Thanks in advance..........


----------



## phrelin

Grandude said:


> :grin:
> 
> Hey phrelin, can you do me a favor. Tune to a local HD channel on any of your receivers and then go into the menu and select 6,1,1 for the point dish screen.
> Do you get a signal reading. Should be pointing at Sat 119, Tr 7. I get no signal on all four of my receivers doing this even though I get the all the HD locals from Dish just fine.
> 
> I thought I'd ask you since we should be on the same satellite and spot beam.
> Thanks in advance..........


Verrrry interrresting. From channel 5 menu, 6,1,1. Nope no reading on Tr 7. Went back, it took forever to bring back the picture, and then tuned to AMC which is on Tr 8. Reading is fine on Tr 8 and if I push down to Tr 7 no lock or reading, Tr 6 fine. Who knows why, but I have a feeling next week when the network premiers kick in, the transponder will go down.


----------



## levibluewa

Do you think they're pondering a move for the HD locals to the 129 sat?


----------



## phrelin

levibluewa said:


> Do you think they're pondering a move for the HD locals to the 129 sat?


Could be I guess, but we're talking about a spotbeam here so it wouldn't free up a transponder for BBC HD. Maybe they're trying to figure out how to squeeze PBS HD on there


----------



## Grandude

phrelin said:


> Verrrry interrresting. From channel 5 menu, 6,1,1. Nope no reading on Tr 7. Went back, it took forever to bring back the picture, and then tuned to AMC which is on Tr 8. Reading is fine on Tr 8 and if I push down to Tr 7 no lock or reading, Tr 6 fine. Who knows why, but I have a feeling next week when the network premiers kick in, the transponder will go down.


Thank you, thank you, thank you, now I know it isn't just me.:grin:
I hope this isn't a premonition of things going bad. I suspect that there is a software glitch, but who knows anymore.

Cmon BBC and Dish. Give us HD for Dr Who and ..........sheesh, a senior moment, that other one that I really love. Ah, Torchwood. No, memory didn't come back, I looked it up.:grin:


----------



## Grandude

phrelin said:


> Could be I guess, but we're talking about a spotbeam here so it wouldn't free up a transponder for BBC HD. Maybe they're trying to figure out how to squeeze PBS HD on there


I've got a better suggestion. Drop channel 4 and add PBS. Yes, that's the solution................


----------



## levibluewa

I just know that when I check spotbeam signal levels there are area spotbeams that are empty or being planned for something. Seattle & Portland are currently on the 110. They recently lit up Bend sd on the 129, along with Eugene hd, so I'm speculating that Seattle and Portland are on a list, thus freeing up space on the 110.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> It's [email protected]. Of course, the administrative offices may be in a bit of confusion right at the moment. See TiVo vs EchoStar: Echostar found to be in Contempt.


To make you feel better, U-verse doesn't have BBC America HD yet. The BBC needs better marketing.


----------



## dennispap

The dish commercial acct website shows BBC HD on channel 9450:nono:

Station Name: BBC AMERICA HD
RCV Ch Number: 9450
Programming Category: GENL ENTERTAINMENT
Product Name: TURBOHD NEWS & FINANCE
Product Description: BBC America HD is ground-breaking television that entertains viewers with a world of new ideas, characters and stories. Original drama, comedy, sci-fi, lifestyle and news programs with an international perspective that puts the world into sharper focus.

Satellite: Channel: Transponder:
129	9450	1

61.5	9450	1

Available in:
TURBOHD MAX VIEW
TURBOHD NEWS & FINANCE
TURBOHD PRIVATE PLUS

http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/programming/Default.aspx?chan=53197&section=33826


----------



## lparsons21

That's nice. It isn't available to residential service it appears. But maybe that's a sign of what's eventually to come.


----------



## dennispap

Are there any commercial acts here that can confirm??


----------



## dennispap

More here..
http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/programming/Default.aspx?prod=45723&section=mduR


----------



## dennispap

dennispap said:


> More here..
> http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/programming/Default.aspx?prod=45723&section=mduR


Funny someone at dish must visit here as the bbc hd listing is now missing from the site above.


----------



## dennispap

Here is a pic from when it was on the site.. From Satelliteguys.us


----------



## Paul Secic

dennispap said:


> The dish commercial acct website shows BBC HD on channel 9450:nono:
> 
> Station Name: BBC AMERICA HD
> RCV Ch Number: 9450
> Programming Category: GENL ENTERTAINMENT
> Product Name: TURBOHD NEWS & FINANCE
> Product Description: BBC America HD is ground-breaking television that entertains viewers with a world of new ideas, characters and stories. Original drama, comedy, sci-fi, lifestyle and news programs with an international perspective that puts the world into sharper focus.
> 
> Satellite: Channel: Transponder:
> 129	9450	1
> 
> 61.5	9450	1
> 
> Available in:
> TURBOHD MAX VIEW
> TURBOHD NEWS & FINANCE
> TURBOHD PRIVATE PLUS
> 
> http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/programming/Default.aspx?chan=53197&section=33826


I don't have it. I'd rather have BBC World or CNNI.


----------



## harsh

Paul Secic said:


> I don't have it. I'd rather have BBC World or CNNI.


This is NOT about World News.

This is about BBC entertainment programming in HD.


----------



## CoolGui

wow, it seems almost credible... 9450 is empty, hopefully a thanksgiving surprise?


----------



## olguy

harsh said:


> This is NOT about World News.
> 
> This is about BBC entertainment programming in HD.


And Paul's opinion of BBC entertainment in HD seems to be he would rather have BBC world or CNNI. Would it have been better in your self-appointed thread content monitoring position had he just said he would rather have something else?


----------



## harsh

olguy said:


> And Paul's opinion of BBC entertainment in HD seems to be he would rather have BBC world or CNNI. Would it have been better in your self-appointed thread content monitoring position had he just said he would rather have something else?


As this thread is about when subscribers might get access to BBC America HD, yes.

The druthers would be eminently appropriate in a thread about which SD channels should be added next (BBC World News HD is currently scheduled for 2012 and CNN may not survive that long).

It is a little like offering the comment "I'm allergic to cat hair so I can't have cats" in a thread about the care and feeding of box turtles.


----------



## fdelin

Any updates. It's on my guide now but in red. I've got whatever they are currently calling America's Everything Pack + HD. New Who in a couple weeks, I'd like to see it in HD.


----------



## sigma1914

fdelin said:


> Any updates. It's on my guide now but in red. I've got whatever they are currently calling America's Everything Pack + HD. New Who in a couple weeks, I'd like to see it in HD.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172511


----------



## GrumpyBear

fdelin said:


> Any updates. It's on my guide now but in red. I've got whatever they are currently calling America's Everything Pack + HD. New Who in a couple weeks, I'd like to see it in HD.


If you don't have BBCA in HD, yet have the SD version. Ask for a rehit, bu either calling or doing an online chat. Dish has had BBCA for almost 2 months now.


----------



## lparsons21

GrumpyBear said:


> If you don't have BBCA in HD, yet have the SD version. Ask for a rehit, bu either calling or doing an online chat. Dish has had BBCA for almost 2 months now.


Yep, I've been watching it a fair amount. I was wondering what this thread was coming to.


----------



## FarmerBob

fdelin said:


> Any updates. It's on my guide now but in red. I've got whatever they are currently calling America's Everything Pack + HD. New Who in a couple weeks, I'd like to see it in HD.


If you are asking when *BBC*HD is going to be available, it went live several weeks ago. I have had it for a long time now. If you are suppose to get it and it is red on the guide as you say, you need to call DISH and see what's wrong. It sounds like you should have it.


----------



## JWKessler

fdelin said:


> Any updates. It's on my guide now but in red. I've got whatever they are currently calling America's Everything Pack + HD. New Who in a couple weeks, I'd like to see it in HD.


Just be aware that you will need a dish pointing to the 72.7 or 129 orbital position. Many installations do not include these positions. If you are among them, give Dish a call. They can fix you up.


----------

